# Already Gaining



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Well started my gain plan last sunday, then weight 15st . 2lb

I make my own shake....full fat milk...100g oats..2 tbl peanut butter..dextrose..buckwheat, flax seed..honey..walnut oil 2 tbl spoons...2 scoops whey..1 scoop waxy maize, complan..

every morning i have 5 eggs omlette, and pint of shake...then eat every 2/3 hours , 2 of these are cooked meals..

Im pretty full 24/7, hardest is the shakes, but they only total 2 pints daily..

Weight now 15st 9lb, not bad i reckon for a hard gainer, in 4 days

Just want bulk/mass strength...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I dont want to burst your bubble here but i seriously doubt that 7lb's is all muscle mate.

I would never do full fat milk, cant see why?!

Hope it goes well for you though.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I dont want to burst your bubble here but i seriously doubt that 7lb's is all muscle mate.
> 
> I would never do full fat milk, cant see why?!
> 
> Hope it goes well for you though.


I doubt 1lb of that is lean muscle is 4 days lol

Full fat milk= easy kcals


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, i can gain about 4-5kg (12lbs) in a day when i switch from dieting to rebound. Muscle become full of glygoen and water again, stomach full off food, more poo in your rectum.

Keep at it though and eventually those will be solid gains.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i can gain about 4-5kg (12lbs) in a day when i switch from dieting to rebound. Muscle become full of glygoen and water again, stomach full off food, more poo in your rectum.
> 
> Keep at it though and eventually those will be solid gains.


Poo in the rectum lol

Start my rebound diet in 5 weeks, gonna be mad lol


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

at 15stone are you really are 'hard gainer'


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Poo in the rectum lol
> 
> Start my rebound diet in 5 weeks, gonna be mad lol


just be carefull. gradual food increase or fat gain is going to happen (too much)

mine results in near 20kg in 22 days. and that can in no way be healthy!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> just be carefull. gradual food increase or fat gain is going to happen (too much)
> 
> mine results in near 20kg in 22 days. and that can in no way be healthy!


Shít that's almost 1kg a day lol not healthy at all lol

I'm eating roughly 2300kcals at the moment, Gonna add 500 roughly every 3 days till I reach 5000kcals.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Shít that's almost 1kg a day lol not healthy at all lol
> 
> I'm eating roughly 2300kcals at the moment, Gonna add 500 roughly every 3 days till I reach 5000kcals.


i was taking in 7000 cals (about 4000 clean) and 10g creatine with every meal and a fu.ck load of gear......wasnt pretty.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i was taking in 7000 cals (about 4000 clean) and 10g creatine with every meal and a fu.ck load of gear......wasnt pretty.


Haha you nutter, That's like 60g creatine a day lol

I'm gonna keep 5000kcals clean which will be hard, probs 10g creatine a day lol ghrp6/cjc1295 non-dac, 'slin and a fúck load of gear lol see what happens!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Haha you nutter, That's like 60g creatine a day lol
> 
> I'm gonna keep 5000kcals clean which will be hard, probs 10g creatine a day lol ghrp6/cjc1295 non-dac, 'slin and a fúck load of gear lol see what happens!


what sort of macros you taking that over?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> what sort of macros you taking that over?


Roughly at the moment-

1800kcals protein- 450g

2120kcals carbs- 530g

1080 kcals fat - 120g


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah i know it aint muscle, yet ..

Just looking for gains, which ever way they come, to be honest i could just eat 1/2 meals a day so actually gaining like i am is good for me.

A month ago while i was smoking i was around 14 .10lb, with just evening meal and breakfast..

At the moment im doin alright i start my cycle nxt week so we will go from there


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Roughly at the moment-
> 
> 1800kcals protein- 450g
> 
> ...


Wow I could never consumer that level of carbs and still eat or not podge out in a fortnight - would have to increase the fat.

How long you been knocking that sort of intake back?


----------

